# Advise



## 2134kscp (May 20, 2010)

I am looking to enhance my knowledge. I am wanting to code for the dictation but am uncertain as to how I can educate myself on this.Before I apply to some place I would like to feel comfortable with coding that way. Does anyone have any advise or a place where I could get some information? Thanks.


----------

